# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  asd

## nybira

Please do help me out I was without Anti virys So here is the result... :Sad:  :Sad:  I got like 20-30 viryses  please help me

----------


## Rene-gad

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore


- Execute following script  in Manual Healing


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\dd05689\msdd05.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','S-1-5-21-343818398-776561741-839522115-1003\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','My Security Engine');
 QuarantineFile('D:\shellex.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\prremote.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\prloader.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\D\flashget.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\Datecs\Flex2K.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\dd05689\msdd05.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\admin\AppData\LocalLow\Microсoft\redir.dll','');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\','*.*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\dd05689','*.*',true);
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\dd05689');
 DelBHO('{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}');
 DelBHO('{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=79037
- Repeat an AVPTool log file.
- Make additionally log file of Malwarebytes Antimalware
- Attach both logs to your new post..

----------

